# Questionable email from R. Klien



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I work for a woman and well...she definitely knows what she wants.
Wonder how this will play out with all the women working for SafeGuard...
Interesting read...

http://foreclosurepedia.org/rik-enterprises-questionable-email-circulation/


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

YIKES :bangin:

Think before you type.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Poor taste?????? pretty much. 


Any thing beyond that???????? Grasping at straws.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

how do we know it's the same Robert Kline? it's not like it's that rare a name.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Have you met Robert Klein? I have, and his sense of humor matches that comic to a t. I think it's a leap to say he's sexist from one comic that is sent out.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, we've met. had a few drinks with him at last years contractor conference. I'll keep my personal opinions of him to myself. 

THIS ISN'T A PRIVATE FORUM. 

Be very careful what you say about someone publicly. That's how lawsuits get started.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

So true!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Never met him and do not care one way or the other. But I can easily see plenty of people in the United States of the Offended totally freaking out over this and making it the next media sensation. 

If you don't believe me just ask Paula Deen.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> I work for a woman and well...she definitely knows what she wants.
> Wonder how this will play out with all the women working for SafeGuard...
> Interesting read...
> 
> http://foreclosurepedia.org/rik-enterprises-questionable-email-circulation/


Non issue. It's a joke. It shouldnt be taken seriously. Most men think this way anyways. They just don't say it. I know I say what I think.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Always an issue in the politically correct society we find ourselves in today.....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Always an issue in the politically correct society we find ourselves in today.....


Can you make a poll to find out how many people were offended by it? I
Personally find the way he conducts business to be offensive. This joke makes me laugh. Non issue. This guy is untouchable.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

My wife read it and laughed, but we didn't receive the sexist part of the comic; only up to the "When do we want it? Now!" part.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

thanohano44 said:


> Non issue. It's a joke. It shouldnt be taken seriously. Most men think this way anyways. They just don't say it. I know I say what I think.


OUCH! Most men think this way? Be careful, you will live up to the stereotypical contractor with his ass crack showing talking down to the little lady homeowner who has no idea what she really wants....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

MNanny said:


> OUCH! Most men think this way? Be careful, you will live up to the stereotypical contractor with his ass crack showing talking down to the little lady homeowner who has no idea what she really wants....


Long hair don't care. Lol. I'm joking. But we only laugh because its true. Well back to pulling up my pants do they can't see my sweaty ass crack.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

Thanks, but I don't recall mentioning sweaty....:whistling2:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

MNanny said:


> Thanks, but I don't recall mentioning sweaty....:whistling2:


I didn't want you to incur a charge back for leaving that out.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

Well played, sir.


----------

